# Is 40 a good score on a 9 hole



## TommyC (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi! I'm 22 and I only just purchased my first set of clubs about 2 weeks ago and only started really getting into golf about 3 weeks ago (since then I have been obsessed with it). When I first played 3 weeks ago I got 78 round a 9 hole which is a 33 par. Today I got 40 on the same 9 hole. This isnt a one off as I have been stepping down my score by 3-6 every time I play. Is a 40 good for someone of my age and the amount of time playing?

I'm hoping to get into the 30's on my next round


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			Hi! I'm 22 and I only just purchased my first set of clubs about 2 weeks ago and only started really getting into golf about 3 weeks ago (since then I have been obsessed with it). When I first played 3 weeks ago I got 78 round a 9 hole which is a 33 par. Today I got 40 on the same 9 hole. This isnt a one off as I have been stepping down my score by 3-6 every time I play. Is a 40 good for someone of my age and the amount of time playing?

I'm hoping to get into the 30's on my next round
		
Click to expand...

You should probably think about turning pro.


----------



## delc (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			Hi! I'm 22 and I only just purchased my first set of clubs about 2 weeks ago and only started really getting into golf about 3 weeks ago (since then I have been obsessed with it). When I first played 3 weeks ago I got 78 round a 9 hole which is a 33 par. Today I got 40 on the same 9 hole. This isnt a one off as I have been stepping down my score by 3-6 every time I play. Is a 40 good for someone of my age and the amount of time playing?

I'm hoping to get into the 30's on my next round
		
Click to expand...

Not bad. If the course SSS is close to par, that's about 14 handicap standard.


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2015)

After just three weeks then yes 40 is a great result even if it is on a short 9 hole course (the ball still has to get in the hole) and playing on a course like this will teach you loads about your own progress before stepping up to a round on a full course that's probably going to be a bit more challenging in terms of layout/hazards/length etc 

welcome to the forum


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 18, 2015)

Good scoring, welcome along to the forum


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2015)

It's not bad, but beware of those Windmills, they are a real card wrecker some times.


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

If you have only been playing 3 weeks then 7 over par for a 9 hole  course regardless of length is outrageous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2015)

5 under 5s is really, really good going for a newbie.  Good stuff.  What was par for the 9 holes? Beware of setting your expectations of shooting into the 30s.  You might struggle to shoot 40 again for a while


----------



## Curls (Jun 18, 2015)

My name is Curls and I'm going to be your agent. 

Its very good, are you naturally sporty? People who have played other sports to high levels usually make the transition quicker than others.


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

Curls said:



			My name is Curls and I'm going to be your agent. 

Its very good, are you naturally sporty? People who have played other sports to high levels usually make the transition quicker than others.
		
Click to expand...

I do not usually play other sports although when i do play i'm not noticeably terrible! But i think i've found my sport here!


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			5 under 5s is really, really good going for a newbie.  Good stuff.  What was par for the 9 holes? Beware of setting your expectations of shooting into the 30s.  You might struggle to shoot 40 again for a while 

Click to expand...

The 9 hole is a 33 par. Before 40 my lowest score was 45 and before that 46, 49, 52 and so on. So its going down gradually! Im going again today so will let you know my score!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good scoring, welcome along to the forum    
get stuck in and enjoy


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

What course is this just out of interest ?


----------



## Curls (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			I do not usually play other sports although when i do play i'm not noticeably terrible! But i think i've found my sport here!
		
Click to expand...

Then you are doomed. Look at what this sport does to people. Look around. Theyre all bananas.

Except me. I'm completely sane.


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Curls said:



			Then you are doomed. Look at what this sport does to people. Look around. Theyre all bananas.

Except me. I'm completely sane.
		
Click to expand...

Also it's a really cheap sport to get into &#128077;


----------



## Curls (Jun 18, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Also it's a really cheap sport to get into &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to him, he's crazy.

Wibble.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



The 9 hole is a 33 par. Before 40 my lowest score was 45 and before that 46, 49, 52 and so on. So its going down gradually! Im going again today so will let you know my score!

Click to expand...

At this point in the learners experience in playing golf you rebound - so scores for next four rounds will inevitably be 45, 46, 49 and 52.  Cos golf is a swine.


----------



## chillicon (Jun 18, 2015)

40 is an incredible score for 9 holes if you have only been playing for 3 weeks. Remember though that the fresh air shots still count, as do the duffs that go 2 inches, and you have stroke and distance penalties when you lose balls.

And yes welcome to the forum.

[BTW Am I the only one thinking some is some kind of bizarre windup? Has anyone ever been that good after 3 weeks playing?]


----------



## cleanstrike (Jun 18, 2015)

chillicon said:



			40 is an incredible score for 9 holes if you have only been playing for 3 weeks. Remember though that the fresh air shots still count, as do the duffs that go 2 inches, and you have stroke and distance penalties when you lose balls.

And yes welcome to the forum.

*[BTW Am I the only one thinking some is some kind of bizarre windup? Has anyone ever been that good after 3 weeks playing?]*

Click to expand...


No! You're not the only one as it crossed my mind as well but you never know; the chap might just be a natural.


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

chillicon said:



			40 is an incredible score for 9 holes if you have only been playing for 3 weeks. Remember though that the fresh air shots still count, as do the duffs that go 2 inches, and you have stroke and distance penalties when you lose balls.

And yes welcome to the forum.

[BTW Am I the only one thinking some is some kind of bizarre windup? Has anyone ever been that good after 3 weeks playing?]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!! Been obsessed with, ive been going with a friend who has been playing for a year or so i know all the rules like you said, i counted for any lost balls etc... 

I was thinking of getting a few lessons just incase ive been picking up any bad habits. Ive just got back from a 9 hole, same course. Got 38 this time, now i can see why you'd think this is a wind up, spoke to a 20 year old who has been playing for 2 years and he is hitting 50 on that 9 hole.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2015)

chillicon said:



			Has anyone ever been that good after 3 weeks playing?]
		
Click to expand...

Rory ?


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

Heres my scorecard from today:

Par: 5 | Score: 6
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 5
Par: 5 | Score: 7
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 3 | Score: 2

To help you break down my score im best with my driver and irons. Terrible with woods/hybrids, getting a lot better with wedges and often clip them and send them flying low, keeping my putting down to 1/2 puts per hole.


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok I'm done in this thread . I've been playing for about 10 years and managed 3 birdies last night let alone 3 in a 9 hole course after playing 3 weeks


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Rory ?
		
Click to expand...

Haha! well at least i know i'm on the right track!


----------



## chillicon (Jun 18, 2015)

I think we need to know which course this is and get video evidence of the swing etc. 

[Still think you talking about playing crazy putting at the seaside btw.]


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			Heres my scorecard from today:

Par: 5 | Score: 6
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 5
Par: 5 | Score: 7
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 3 | Score: 2

To help you break down my score im best with my driver and irons. Terrible with woods/hybrids, getting a lot better with wedges and often clip them and send them flying low, keeping my putting down to 1/2 puts per hole.
		
Click to expand...

My bad, the pars are wrong, was typing this in the car. 5/4/3/3/4/4/4/3/3 - I played these at Stockley Park. I will get video/slo-mo videos on my next game!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

y



TommyC said:



			My bad, the pars are wrong, was typing this in the car. 5/4/3/3/4/4/4/3/3 - I played these at Stockley Park. I will get video/slo-mo videos on my next game!
		
Click to expand...

Stockley Park has a par 3 course?! Where is this? I completely missed that when I went there!


----------



## turkish (Jun 18, 2015)

It's a 9 holer not a par 3 course


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

turkish said:



			It's a 9 holer not a par 3 course
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see one of those either. There was just an 18 hole course, unless I really missed something!


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jun 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I didn't see one of those either. There was just an 18 hole course, unless I really missed something!
		
Click to expand...

Think he means he's just doing the front or back 9.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			Think he means he's just doing the front or back 9.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, can't be that. The front nine starts with a par 4. The back nine does start with a par 5, but it finishes with a par 4 or 5, not a par 3.

Not doubting this, but if these are his scores after just two weeks (how many balls can you feasibly hit!), then he is a massively naturally talented golfer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Nope, can't be that. The front nine starts with a par 4. The back nine does start with a par 5, but it finishes with a par 4 or 5, not a par 3.

Not doubting this, but if these are his scores after just two weeks (how many balls can you feasibly hit!), then he is a massively naturally talented golfer.
		
Click to expand...

And our man did say he knew the rules well and counted lost balls - not that many lost balls in his scores...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And our man did say he knew the rules well and counted lost balls - not that many lost balls in his scores...
		
Click to expand...

I'd give him the benefit of the doubt, he could have been talking about otehr rounds 

Would genuinly love to know about the 9 hole though, because it's close enough to me I would love a 9 hole course to go and play. If Stockley has one and I missed it, I'll be up there!

Don't keep me in suspense Tommy.....


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'd give him the benefit of the doubt, he could have been talking about otehr rounds 

Would genuinly love to know about the 9 hole though, because it's close enough to me I would love a 9 hole course to go and play. If Stockley has one and I missed it, I'll be up there!

Don't keep me in suspense Tommy.....
		
Click to expand...

My heads not with it today! I didnt play Stockley, i was getting all confused with your replies and had to skip back to see what i wrote on my phone, i was talking about Stockley when writing this. I played at Wexham, Slough, that shouldn't be too far from you if you are near Stockley? Im sure you have played the 9 hole there. If you have let me know your thoughts on the 18 hole their im yet to play that. Sorry for the confusion everyone!


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 18, 2015)

No one can shoot 38 round a 9 hole course after 3 weeks .... No lessons no practice .... Even if he could hit the ball you've still gotta know how to chip and putt .... Unless the course is literally a flag in a field


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			My heads not with it today! I didnt play Stockley, i was getting all confused with your replies and had to skip back to see what i wrote on my phone, i was talking about Stockley when writing this. I played at Wexham, Slough, that shouldn't be too far from you if you are near Stockley? Im sure you have played the 9 hole there. If you have let me know your thoughts on the 18 hole their im yet to play that. Sorry for the confusion everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Can't say i've played down there, i'm coming from inside London, so wouldn't go past Stockley unfortunately! Have you played stockley then?


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			No one can shoot 38 round a 9 hole course after 3 weeks .... No lessons no practice .... Even if he could hit the ball you've still gotta know how to chip and putt .... Unless the course is literally a flag in a field
		
Click to expand...

I am genuinely amazed at how everyone is taking this, it shows that im actually doing very well! Im being 100% honest and this is my score, i've been properly playing for 3 weeks (3/4 times a week). Ive had no lessons and jumped straight into it after going with my friend, decided to purchase my own set of clubs and i'm now hitting 38. Im hopefully going tomorrow, if not tomorrow then Saturday and hope to match that score. Ill let you know my score tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Can't say i've played down there, i'm coming from inside London, so wouldn't go past Stockley unfortunately! Have you played stockley then?
		
Click to expand...

I have never played Stockley, i only found out about it myself today and was chatting about going their tomorrow or Saturday. What other courses would you recommend around that area?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			I have never played Stockley, i only found out about it myself today and was chatting about going their tomorrow or Saturday. What other courses would you recommend around that area?
		
Click to expand...

I think you should get out in teh back garden and get a video of this swing for us! You have a lot of sceptical people, why don't you enjoy proving them wrong  
I normally go south west outside of london, heading to traditions, pyrford or other pay and plays. Plenty around, not always in the best nick. Will be a bit different to Wexham though!

I'll be honest, I happen to think personally you are pulling a lot of peoples legs here, with the course mix up, the multiple birdies and the very very low scores, but as above, I would LOVE to be proved wrong, and would be ridiculously impressed!!!

If this is the truth, then I would love to hear your shots of that awesome round, it will certainly but my opening few rounds to shame!


----------



## Craigg (Jun 18, 2015)

I congratulate you on your achievement of knocking 40 shots off your score in three weeks..........with the same swing? Please write a book if this is genuine and not a wind up.


----------



## Topped Drive (Jun 18, 2015)

If this isn't a wind up, then fair play to you mate because you're actually playing a blinder. Us mere mortals have been playing the game for years yet you seem to have it down in 3/4 weeks. Personally I'm not convinced but if you are pulling these scores out the bag... Could be watching you at next years US Open if you improve at your current rate


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I think you should get out in teh back garden and get a video of this swing for us! You have a lot of sceptical people, why don't you enjoy proving them wrong  
I normally go south west outside of london, heading to traditions, pyrford or other pay and plays. Plenty around, not always in the best nick. Will be a bit different to Wexham though!

I'll be honest, I happen to think personally you are pulling a lot of peoples legs here, with the course mix up, the multiple birdies and the very very low scores, but as above, I would LOVE to be proved wrong, and would be ridiculously impressed!!!

If this is the truth, then I would love to hear your shots of that awesome round, it will certainly but my opening few rounds to shame!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is brilliant people being sceptical of me, this shows I'm (not to be headed) already playing this sport to a good standard! 

I will get a recording of my swing from from and side tomorrow on tee off to show you, maybe get a few pointers on my swing. 

Also I'm not going to waste my time making this up, I was just looking to see if my score is really as good as I thought. Anyone can think this is a wind up but at the end of the day I'm extremely pleased about my progress and score and can not stop talking about it!


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I congratulate you on your achievement of knocking 40 shots off your score in three weeks..........with the same swing? Please write a book if this is genuine and not a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

I have been watching hundreds of videos and putting them together to best suit my build and height to create the furthest, straightest shot. My swing has been changing every 2/3 rounds and it's only getting better.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			No one can shoot 38 round a 9 hole course after 3 weeks .... No lessons no practice .... Even if he could hit the ball you've still gotta know how to chip and putt .... Unless the course is literally a flag in a field
		
Click to expand...

While I'm almost always willing to give the benefit of doubt, I'm forced to agree with you - the great Timgolfy saga springs to mind. From what I can glean, the course is 2,200 yards par 32, although the OP said it was par 33 and the scorecard he posted added up to par 35 . Even at that I'm willing to bet that 80% of forummers would be pushed to shoot 38 - except maybe Smiffy with his chipper.

Oh, and don't forget, he clips his wedges and sends them nice and low - sounds like a lesson for all of us.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 18, 2015)

What is the actual hole yardages?

Seems unlikely like,  very unlikely if you have only been playing three weeks.  

Still all the best fella. Sounds like you should have started playing sooner. This is the game for you. Enjoy it. 

Looking forward to seeing this swing. I've watched thousands of videos and I still swing like an idiot. Lol


----------



## TommyC (Jun 18, 2015)

rosecott said:



			While I'm almost always willing to give the benefit of doubt, I'm forced to agree with you - the great Timgolfy saga springs to mind. From what I can glean, the course is 2,200 yards par 32, although the OP said it was par 33 and the scorecard he posted added up to par 35 . Even at that I'm willing to bet that 80% of forummers would be pushed to shoot 38 - except maybe Smiffy with his chipper.

Oh, and don't forget, he clips his wedges and sends them nice and low - sounds like a lesson for all of us.
		
Click to expand...

I corrected the par there. I'm overly happy with everyone being so sceptical about this, almost as if to say this is unheard of, I have no reason to lie about this, I literally just wanted to know how good it was, and by everyone's comments, I'm a natural! Also I did not say clipping my wedge low was good. I said that was one of my bad points, instead of getting it up I would hit it wrong and sending it going low well over the green... Which I don't want.

Anyway, I am more than pleased with the responses and know I'm going the right way, like I said, still going to get lessons in case I have picked up any bad habits.

Thanks for your input though! Appreciate all feedback


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 18, 2015)

TommyC said:



			Heres my scorecard from today:

Par: 5 | Score: 6
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 5
Par: 5 | Score: 7
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 3 | Score: 2

To help you break down my score im best with my driver and irons. Terrible with woods/hybrids, getting a lot better with wedges and often clip them and send them flying low, keeping my putting down to 1/2 puts per hole.
		
Click to expand...

Ok everybody, think this is what we're looking at..
	

short course, academy course if you like.

Tommy, 38 is fine.  Testing yourself over a 3200/3300 yard 9 hole stretch would be a good next step for your game. I suggest a 45 would be an excellent beginner score over that yardage.

Eek!  That screen shot was poor.
link to the pic may be better
https://www.dropbox.com/s/voz3pnullljriye/Screenshot_2015-06-18-20-31-48.png?dl=0


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

TommyC said:



			Heres my scorecard from today:
Par: 5 | Score: 6
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 4
Par: 4 | Score: 5
Par: 5 | Score: 7
Par: 4 | Score: 3
Par: 3 | Score: 4
Par: 3 | Score: 2
		
Click to expand...

I just lost 5&4 to somebody who's only been playing for two weeks


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 22, 2015)

Rory jnr, how did the round this weekend go, break par yet?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 29, 2015)

Ohhh, looks like we haven't found the next superstar golfer!


----------



## walliams8 (Jun 30, 2015)

Shame . I was going to give my job up and start caddying for this guy !


----------

